# Is Kate Spade purses/bag made with real leather??



## babibarbie

Hi all! Im not so familiar of kate spade and I really love real leather purses and always avoid the faux ones! I was wondering if Kate Spade is made if real leather like MK, or they use faux leather? Thank you so much


----------



## ELLECAP

It's all real leather. Cow hide, specifically I believe!


----------



## babibarbie

ELLECAP said:


> It's all real leather. Cow hide, specifically I believe!


Thank you


----------



## coolkal

The Kate Spade bags that I have purchased directly from high end department stores (for example, Nordstrom) or regular-priced from the official website have all been real leather (and felt like it!). I'm not as sure about the bags from the outlets. . . To me, the outlet bag leather feels stiffer and more plastic-like.


----------



## Orange_Fizz

I was told by a KS SA that commonly the bags' exterior is cowhide whereas the interior lining is often faux nappa leather which is a type of synthetic leather


----------



## Shelby27

Does anybody know if the cow leather ones are still made in Italy or are they made in China now??


----------



## Orange_Fizz

My newly acquired Isobel which is made of cowhide and faux nappa leather is made in China


----------



## Shelby27

Orange_Fizz said:


> My newly acquired Isobel which is made of cowhide and faux nappa leather is made in China


Thank you!


----------



## Orange_Fizz

Shelby27 said:


> Thank you!



You're most welcome ^^


----------



## BellaLuella

This is the question I am trying to figure out too. I purchased a bag from nordstroms rack years ago and it is perfect condition, I purchased 2 bags from the outlet and they seem stiffer to me


----------



## bermin salazar

Does anyone knows the name of this bag? i tried to search it but i cannot find this one. Thanks in advance


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

bermin salazar said:


> Does anyone knows the name of this bag? i tried to search it but i cannot find this one. Thanks in advance


I'm not sure of the bag name but it looks like it's from the Cameron street... Cameron street has the black and white pinstripe lining. Hope that helps !


----------



## pierogiforall

Kate Spade almost always uses cowhide for the exterior of bags. General rule of thumb is solid colors are leather, prints are vinyl. This goes for both specialty and outlet. For more elevated collections (ie Madison Ave) you may see more luxe materials like calf hair, sheepskin or lambskin (lambskin is generally the softest and most delicate of the leathers and is very rarely used in handbags though since it is extremely fragile). When in doubt, look at the tag on the inside and it will tell you the material.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby27 said:


> Does anybody know if the cow leather ones are still made in Italy or are they made in China now??


Leather is sourced from different places and put together in China.


----------



## contributor

I have to say... No way. Generally they are not leather....

I have friends who work at leather shoe and handbag manufacturers. I showed them Saffiano "leather" KS tote. *All* my friends said categorically its NOT genuine leather. Its a high quality fake leather. I agree. I've used the bag (and other KS bags) for years and they never soften the way my high end leather bags do.  In fact, on one bag the handles are stating to crack - not as leather cracks but how man made materials crack.

And let's be real - there is NO WAY any brand can retail a genuine leather bag for $300. If it retails for $300 the manufacturing cost must be well under $30 (you'd be shocked at the manufacturing cost of most thing!). You can't make a leather bag for $30.... Maybe a T-I-N-Y spot on the bag is genuine (like a zip pull tab) so they can get away with saying "genuine".

Also, Tagniello (spelling?) bags are plastic - not leather. I was disposing of a bag then decided to cut it up to see for myself- in the cross section you can see its a coated foam-type material - NOT leather.

Off topic - FYI: LV monogram canvas bags cost around $125 to make. $75 of that is for the hardware...so 50 bucks for the canvas and leather straps.


----------



## babibarbie

contributor said:


> I have to say... No way. Generally they are not leather....
> 
> I have friends who work at leather shoe and handbag manufacturers. I showed them Saffiano "leather" KS tote. *All* my friends said categorically its NOT genuine leather. Its a high quality fake leather. I agree. I've used the bag (and other KS bags) for years and they never soften the way my high end leather bags do.  In fact, on one bag the handles are stating to crack - not as leather cracks but how man made materials crack.
> 
> And let's be real - there is NO WAY any brand can retail a genuine leather bag for $300. If it retails for $300 the manufacturing cost must be well under $30 (you'd be shocked at the manufacturing cost of most thing!). You can't make a leather bag for $30.... Maybe a T-I-N-Y spot on the bag is genuine (like a zip pull tab) so they can get away with saying "genuine".
> 
> Also, Tagniello (spelling?) bags are plastic - not leather. I was disposing of a bag then decided to cut it up to see for myself- in the cross section you can see its a coated foam-type material - NOT leather.
> 
> Off topic - FYI: LV monogram canvas bags cost around $125 to make. $75 of that is for the hardware...so 50 bucks for the canvas and leather straps.



Thank you! That makes sense! I have a small jet Michael kors tote saffiano and is still in greag shape but you can see i cant wear it on daily basis or it will fall apart

Also, what brands would you consider made with real leather? Frye brand? They are not crazy expensive but like you said, for $300 purse... and they look real country leather!


----------



## vink

Some of the earlier bags are made out of boar skin. I read that somewhere and it wear like iron.


----------



## contributor

babibarbie said:


> Thank you! That makes sense! I have a small jet Michael kors tote saffiano and is still in greag shape but you can see i cant wear it on daily basis or it will fall apart
> 
> Also, what brands would you consider made with real leather? Frye brand? They are not crazy expensive but like you said, for $300 purse... and they look real country leather!


I'll look around and try to get advice from my friends. Will post if I find anything. Always happy to share information!!!


----------



## Holyshih_tzu

contributor said:


> I have to say... No way. Generally they are not leather....
> 
> I have friends who work at leather shoe and handbag manufacturers. I showed them Saffiano "leather" KS tote. *All* my friends said categorically its NOT genuine leather. Its a high quality fake leather. I agree. I've used the bag (and other KS bags) for years and they never soften the way my high end leather bags do.  In fact, on one bag the handles are stating to crack - not as leather cracks but how man made materials crack.
> 
> And let's be real - there is NO WAY any brand can retail a genuine leather bag for $300. If it retails for $300 the manufacturing cost must be well under $30 (you'd be shocked at the manufacturing cost of most thing!). You can't make a leather bag for $30.... Maybe a T-I-N-Y spot on the bag is genuine (like a zip pull tab) so they can get away with saying "genuine".
> 
> Also, Tagniello (spelling?) bags are plastic - not leather. I was disposing of a bag then decided to cut it up to see for myself- in the cross section you can see its a coated foam-type material - NOT leather.
> 
> Off topic - FYI: LV monogram canvas bags cost around $125 to make. $75 of that is for the hardware...so 50 bucks for the canvas and leather straps.


I’m trying to figure out how this would apply to coach products. They’re normally at around the same cost as ks, but their leather is historically good cow leather. I’m just trying to understand how they can make production cost vs retail profit work.


----------



## Holyshih_tzu

coolkal said:


> The Kate Spade bags that I have purchased directly from high end department stores (for example, Nordstrom) or regular-priced from the official website have all been real leather (and felt like it!). I'm not as sure about the bags from the outlets. . . To me, the outlet bag leather feels stiffer and more plastic-like.


This is helpful. I’m in a Poshmark debate that a ks wallet is not real because it feels lightweight and plastic..ish. I don’t buy almost ever from outlets. It never said anything about outlet on the listing. Hmm.


----------



## contributor

Holyshih_tzu said:


> I’m trying to figure out how this would apply to coach products. They’re normally at around the same cost as ks, but their leather is historically good cow leather. I’m just trying to understand how they can make production cost vs retail profit work.


I think it depends on what kind of leather and where you bought the bag. I’m suspicious of ANYTHING sold at outlets!!
Coach is slightly higher priced than ks.


----------

